# Anacondas Eating People



## jasper000

*Anaconda swallows drunk man outside liquor store*
A shocking photo said to be an anaconda after swallowing a drunk man who had fallen asleep outside a liquor store. Although currently unconfirmed, the form on an adult human is clearly visible








see more pictures and stories here
http://anacondas-eating-people-s.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dunkem

:shock:


----------



## RandomElk16

Anti alcohol campaign! Haha. We don't know if someone is in there, but we know if there is it was a drunk man at the liqour store??


----------



## High Desert Elk

Yep - seen pics before of a guy swallowed whole while taking a nap. Walked off the edge of a wellpad (rig worker) when on break. Snake swallowed him, and they cut the snake open and there is the guy laying there. Of course, the guy was only about 5'1" and weighed in at 125 lbs...


----------



## Fowlmouth

That's going to be a big turd! :grin:


----------



## Catherder

Urban legend. No devoured drunk guy.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/pythoneatsman.asp

I think the snake just slithered out of a Golden Corral restaurant instead.


----------



## LostLouisianian

According to snopes. Not a drunk guy but there is no knowledge of what the snake actually ate so it COULD be a human


----------



## Catherder

From the snopes article.

"And although either species is capable of killing human beings, no documented case of such a snake killing and ingesting a whole adult human being has ever been recorded."

It *"could"* be a lot of things. But it apparently was not documented to be a human adult from India, China, Panama, South Africa, or any other of the many places this obese snake allegedly traveled to to do his dastardly act in silly emails and internet posts. I still think it was Golden corral.


----------



## wyogoob

Geeze fellas, never let the truth stand in the way of a good story.


----------



## bigwasatch3point

Not even an Anaconda. Burmese python I think. Whatever it ate sure is gonna hurt coming out


----------

